# Libros sobre trading



## No Registrado (6 Nov 2010)

Creo este hilo para poder ir hablando sobre libros de trading y otros temas relacionados. 

De momento yo estoy empezando, así que aún no recomiendo, pero pongo a continuación todos los que me han recomendado a mí, a ver qué os parecen:

"Leones contra gacelas", de José Luis Cárpatos (Este es el que estoy leyendo ahora y me está gustando, siendo el primero que leo me está resultando fácil de entender y estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas).

"Reminiscences of a Stock Operator"", de Edwin Levre.

"Hot Commodities: How anyone can invest profitably in the world's best market", de Jim Rogers.

"Análisis técnico de los mercados financieros", de JJ Murphy.

"When genius failed", de Loweinstein.

"Liars Poker", de Michael Lewis.

"Beating the Street", de Peter Lynch.

"Greenspan's Fraud", de Ravi Batra.

"Fooled by Randomness", de Nassim Nicholas Taleb.

"The Black Swan", de Nassim Nicholas Taleb.

"The Intelligent Investor", de Benjamin Graham.

"Come into my trading room", de Alexander Elder.

"Trading for a Living", de Alexander Elder.

"Mastering Elliot Wave", de Glenn Neely.

"Contrarian Investment Strategias", de David Dreman.

"El principio de las ondas de elliot", de R. Prechter y A. Frost (carloszorro).

"Lánalyse Technique. Pratiques et méthodes." de Béchu y Bertrand (en francés, Monsterspeculator).

"Trade like Jesse Livermore", de Richard Smitten (carloszorro).



Spoiler






Spoiler



http://www.mediafire.com/?jyozyntazzy






"Beyond the random walk: A guide to stock market anomalies and low-risk investing", de Singal (con estrategias explotables...desgraciadamente conocidas...) (Monsterpeculator)



Spoiler






Spoiler



http://hotfile.com/dl/43510344/f2be82b/rankwalkguid.rar






"Commodities rising" de Jeffrey Christian (para mi la mejor referencia sobre commodities) (Monsterpeculator)

"The great mutual fund trap" de Baer y Gensler (para entender el timo de los fondos) (Monsterpeculator)

"Manias, panics, and crashes" de Kindleberger y Aliber (espeso libro de economistas) (Monsterpeculator)

"Why stock markets crash" de Sornette (y los artículos de Sornette. Nivel técnico) (Monsterpeculator)

"Reading Price Charts Bar By Bar", de Al Brooks (Groucho).

"Trading en la zona", de Mark Douglas (Kenpachi).

"Más allá de las velas", de Steve Nison (Kenpachi).

"The Evaluation and Optimization of Trading Strategies", de Robert Pardo.



Spoiler






Spoiler



http://www.4shared.com/file/80111007/52fb9113/The_Evaluation_and_Optimization_of_Trading_Strategies.html






"Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas", de Stan Weinstein. 



Spoiler



http://www.4shared.com/get/1Pb5HQwM/Stan_Weinstein_-_Los_Secretos_.html



"Biologically Inspired Algorithms for Financial Modelling", de Anthony Brabazon (sapito),

"Aleta de tiburón", de Javier Alfayate.

"La bolsa evidente", de Javier Alfayate.

"Mind over markets", de James F. Dalton, Eric T. Jones y Robert Bevan Dalton. 



Spoiler



Mind over Markets.pdf - 4shared.com - partage de documents - télécharger



"Trading Stock Market Wizards", de Jack Schwager



Spoiler



Trading Stock Market Wizards - Jack Schwager.pdf - 4shared.com - partage de documents - télécharger



"Nuevas fronteras en el comercio de Fibonnaci", de Michael Jardine (Cosme Oriol).

"Un paseo aleatorio por Wall Street", de Burton G. Malkiel (juancho).

"Quantitative Trading: How to Build Your Own Algorithmic Trading Business", de Ernie Chan. (pelotazo_especulativo)

"The Bogleheads’ Guide to Investing", de Taylor Larimore, Mel Lindauer y Michael LeBoeuf.



Spoiler



844 libros para descargar: Traders Library - Free Download 800+ Trading Books


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

Pole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



¡Qué rápido!

Sobre conseguirlos en pdf, la mayoría se encuentran rápidamente de descarga directa.


----------



## Tagghino (6 Nov 2010)

Yo he leído de tu lista, "Trading for a Living", de Alexander Elder y me parece excelente, te recomendaría (antes de que comiences con gráficos) que incluyeras en tu lista a André Kostolany, al parecer uno de los mejores especuladores de todos lo tiempos y no creía en el análisis técnico.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2010)

El principio de las ondas de elliot (R. Prechter y A. Frost)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Nov 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El principio de las ondas de elliot (R. Prechter y A. Frost)



Gracias.

Leo sobre esta obra en "Leones contra gacelas" lo siguiente:

"Pero debemos ser críticos con esta obra. El motivo no es otro que el que aplicando la teoría como la define Prechter tenemos en todo lo alto el gran problema de este estudio de Elliot: la subjetividad. No se tienen reglas excesivamente objetivas. Prechter, que era psicólogo, motivo por el cual recogió con tanto cariño este estudio, desde luego recopila y avanza en los estudios pero no fija unas reglas precisas y objetivas, por lo que de un analista a otro puede haber recuentos diferentes. Para algo tan complejo como los patrones de Elliot, Prechter peca de excesiva simplicidad. De hecho, si leen el libro verán que es ameno y fácil de entender pero el gran problema viene en su aplicación práctica, uno no termina de saber si va o si viene cuando se enfrenta al recuento real delante de un gráfico."


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¡Qué rápido!
> 
> Sobre conseguirlos en pdf, la mayoría se encuentran rápidamente de descarga directa.



Ponemos links en spoiler? (para que no lo vea calopécico y se cague la pata abajo)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ponemos links en spoiler? (para que no lo veo calopécico)



Pues no me los he ido guardando, pero vamos, se encuentran enseguida por Google, no hay que rebuscar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

Para los que leáis francés, os recomiendo un libro excelente y muy completo de análisis técnico en el que además ha participado un buen amigo de estudios:

"L'analyse Technique. Pratiques et méthodes." de Béchu y Bertrand

Este va a ser más difícil encontrarlo en descarga directa.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2010)

invirtiendo con jesse livermore


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2010)

"el boom de las materias primas" de jim rogers

la biblia de las materias primas, este libro pasará a la historia, cuando seamos viejos lo reeleremos con añoranza...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Nov 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> "el boom de las materias primas" de jim rogers
> 
> la biblia de las materias primas, este libro pasará a la historia, cuando seamos viejos lo reeleremos con añoranza...



¿Ese es "Hot Commodities", no?


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2010)

William Delbert Gann

tengo ganas de leer a este señor, me lo recomendó hace tiempo el forero mulder, parece ser que era un crack en el tema de los ciclos.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Ese es "Hot Commodities", no?



si, correcto 

lo has leido?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

Echándole un ojo a mi librería que tengo enfrente, y viendo algunos libros que he ido recomendando,

"Commodities rising" de Christian (para mi la mejor referencia sobre commodities)

"Beyond the random walk. A guide to stock market anomalies and low-risk investing" de Singal (con estrategias explotables...desgraciadamente conocidas...)

"The great mutual fund trap" de Baer y Gensler (para entender el timo de los fondos)

"Manias, panics, and crashes" de Kindleberger y Aliber (espeso libro de economistas)

"Why stock markets crash" de Sornette (y los artículos de Sornette. Nivel técnico)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Nov 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> si, correcto
> 
> lo has leido?



No, de momento aún estoy con el primero de la lista 

La verdad es que tengo ganas de leer ese.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> No, de momento aún estoy con el primero de la lista
> 
> La verdad es que tengo ganas de leer ese.



Si lo que quieres es tradear, primero leete los libros de Schwager. Luego los de Elder. Una vez decidas lo que quieres tradear (te recomeindo commodities visto el ciclo alcista), entonces lee los libros específicos.


Quien es el gran cabrón orosférico del tag "introd. a los sistemas operativos" ?:XX:


----------



## ferengi (6 Nov 2010)

Cuando se pierde pasta se aprender mas que en todos esos libros..


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2010)

ferengi dijo:


> Cuando se pierde pasta se aprender mas que en todos esos libros..



Pero en general es bastante más caro...


----------



## ferengi (6 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero en general es bastante más caro...



bueno las mejores cosas no son baratas..


----------



## carloszorro (6 Nov 2010)

ferengi dijo:


> Cuando se pierde pasta se aprender mas que en todos esos libros..



lo importante es perder pasta porque en ese momento uno se pregunta "el por que" y a partir de ahi aumenta la curiosidad por aprender y en este mundillo se aprende todos los dias.


----------



## Groucho (6 Nov 2010)

Reading Price Charts Bar By Bar by Al Brooks


----------



## Kenpachi (7 Nov 2010)

Marck Douglas - Trading en la Zona


----------



## Kenpachi (7 Nov 2010)

Más allá de las velas (Steve Nison)


----------



## carloszorro (7 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Leo sobre esta obra en "Leones contra gacelas" lo siguiente:
> 
> "Pero debemos ser críticos con esta obra. El motivo no es otro que el que aplicando la teoría como la define Prechter tenemos en todo lo alto el gran problema de este estudio de Elliot: la subjetividad. No se tienen reglas excesivamente objetivas. Prechter, que era psicólogo, motivo por el cual recogió con tanto cariño este estudio, desde luego recopila y avanza en los estudios pero no fija unas reglas precisas y objetivas, por lo que de un analista a otro puede haber recuentos diferentes. Para algo tan complejo como los patrones de Elliot, Prechter peca de excesiva simplicidad. De hecho, si leen el libro verán que es ameno y fácil de entender pero el gran problema viene en su aplicación práctica, uno no termina de saber si va o si viene cuando se enfrenta al recuento real delante de un gráfico."



¿Pero que dice este hombrecillo? Deja de leer ese libro porque te va a tontear del sentido.

En primer lugar el curriculum de Carpatos es cortito, no avisó de ninguno de los dos últimos crashes. 

En segundo lugar Pretcher no es nadie, solo es un periodista aprovechado que sacó del olvido la teoría de las ondas que en realidad fué desarrollada por Ralph Nelson Elliott hace casi 100 años basándose en una teoría anterior, la de Dow, otro ilustre que acabó dando nombre al índice más importante del planeta.

Lo de poner reglas precisas y objetivas al mercado es como intentar poner puertas al campo. De verdad, deja de leer ese libro porque si va todo asi te va a joder la inteligencia más básica.


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2010)

Carpatos es un siemprealcista tocahuevos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Nov 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Carpatos es un siemprealcista tocahuevos.



No sé, en el libro no para de decir que hay que saber operar cortos, que sino se está en desventaja frente a los leones...


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2010)

El pollo, cuando las bolsas caen, no hace mas que recordar lod dificil que est el mundo y el futuro de su familia.

Para mi es un siemprealcista empedernido.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> No sé, en el libro no para de decir que hay que saber operar cortos, que sino se está en desventaja frente a los leones...



Hay analistas técnicos mucho mejores en este país:

Saez del castillo, el perro viejo que odia a los fundamentalistas (especialista en medir los tamaños de los impulsos, ondas).

Miguel pareja, es el mejor, nunca falla el cabrito (su obsesión son los huecos o gaps). 

Jose Luis Cava, pasión por los mercados (vigilar el MACD es su especialidad).


----------



## micamor (7 Nov 2010)

Estoy muy atento a este hilo, me estoy iniciando en el forex, el viernes me dieron las claves para una cuenta en real.
Sobre los autores de libros, pienso que hay dos grupos:

a)Los que se ganan la vida escribiendo libros, pero nunca ha ganado un duro en el trading. 

b)Los que se han hecho millonarios en el trading, y ahora escriben un libro para orgullo de su ego, así todo el mundo pueda saber lo inteligente y cojonudos que son.

Pues a mí me interesan los segundos, yo quiero hacerme rico :, y no quiero que ninguno que no sabe hacer dinero me lo explique.

También, me gustaría que me hicieran la recomendación aquellos foreros, que realmente viven del trading, ya que soy consciente de que existe mucho fantasma suelto sobre este tema.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Nov 2010)

Otra pregunta, ¿qué programa usáis para seguir a tiempo real charts? ¿Visual chart? Me bajé el Pro real time por probarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Nov 2010)

micamor dijo:


> Estoy muy atento a este hilo, me estoy iniciando en el forex, el viernes me dieron las claves para una cuenta en real.
> Sobre los autores de libros, pienso que hay dos grupos:
> 
> a)Los que se ganan la vida escribiendo libros, pero nunca ha ganado un duro en el trading.
> ...



Varios apuntes.

(1) Con lo que está en los libros no sólo no te harás millonario, sino que ni siquiera ganarás dinero. 

(2) Si operas diariamente, para que las comisiones no se te coman los beneficios, debes de operar con 100.000 euros de capital por lo menos. Esto lo calculé con mi broker americano que tiene un "flat rate" para compra de acciones. Pago $9 de comisión por toda operación, sea de $1000 o de $100.000. El problema de los brokers que conozco en España es que te sablean con el volumen, y eso hace muy difícil todo.

(3) Para ganar dinero tendrás que desarrollar tus propias estrategias. 

(4) No creo que haya ningún forero que se gane la vida tradeando. Al menos yo no he visto ninguno por aquí.


----------



## micamor (7 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Varios apuntes.
> 
> (1) Con lo que está en los libros no sólo no te harás millonario, sino que ni siquiera ganarás dinero.
> 
> ...




Lo primero, ya me lo veía venir, llevo unos cuantos libros, y al final casi todos dicen lo mismo. Además si todo el mundo, leyese los mismos libros, sería imposible que todos ganen.

Lo segundo, totalmente de acuerdo, según mis conclusiones aquí (spain) hay poca tradición, por lo tanto los brokers son caros.

Lo tercero, a esa conclusión también había llegado. Según dicen solo ganan el 10% de los traders, pues entonces hay que ser diferente para poder ganar.

Y finalmente, y esto es lo que más me preocupa, todo el mundo habla, pero no encuentro a nadie que realmente gane dinero en esto. 

Bueno, espero y tengo esperanza, de superar el 4,75% de los bonos catalanes.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Nov 2010)

Bueno, en primer lugar yo no recomiendo libros, sólamente práctica y ver tiempo real como putas 16 horas al día, empezar a hacer trading cuántico-cuantitativo (money management, números, no basarse en indicadores salvo fibo o una simple media movil)

Y bueno para rebatir a monster, yo si vivo o puedo vivir sólamente del trading y sé que soy de los poquitos. Aunque también tengo algún que otro negocio

Lo más importante es controlar tus emociones y no apalancarte como un loco, eso es lo más dificil sobre todo si se hace intradía.

Y bueno, creo que hay suficiente info en internet o en foros como para aprender sin necesidad de gastar dinero en cursos.

Esto es una profesión, y es la más dificil del mundo. Son muchos los años que hay que pasar y enfrentarte a alguna ruina o gran pérdida, es parte del juego, es parte de la profesión.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Nov 2010)

Con esto te basta y te sobra para ganar dinero en el trading:

YouTube - Naturaleza Fractal.Geometria Sagrada y Numeros.avi
YouTube - El Número de Oro; Phi; la Divina Proporción

Eso y un poquito de cómo saber reinvertir las ganancias y saber colocar un stop sin perder demasiado de tu cuenta. O mejor, saber de antemano cuánto estás dispuesto a perder y colocar un stop que se ajuste a la pérdida asumible. Recuerda, cuanto más bajo compres, más lotes podrás comprar al tener un stop ceñido, hay veces que es mejor colocar una gran orden cerca de un soporte con un stop por abajo, que colocar una pequeña orden alejado de un soporte con un stop por abajo, ya que al final perderás lo mismo, pero en la segunda opción si ganas, ganarías más de 10 veces más que en la primera.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Lo más importante es controlar tus emociones y no apalancarte como un loco, eso es lo más dificil sobre todo si se hace intradía.



Bueno habrá que tener un sistema ganador, por muy conservador y disciplinado que se sea, si lo que haces tiene expectativa negativa, acabarás arruinado igualmente, aunque tengas un porcentaje pequeño en juego en cada operación...


----------



## carloszorro (8 Nov 2010)

micamor dijo:


> Estoy muy atento a este hilo, me estoy iniciando en el forex, el viernes me dieron las claves para una cuenta en real.
> Sobre los autores de libros, pienso que hay dos grupos:
> 
> a)Los que se ganan la vida escribiendo libros, pero nunca ha ganado un duro en el trading.
> ...



Para cazar fantasmas lo mejor es escucharlos predicar antes de la misa, si luego coincide, de fantasma nada, si no coincide, papelera.

A largo plazo se va conociendo de que padece cada cual...

Si eres nuevo en esto, un consejo, los fundamentalistas rara vez aciertan, son como una secta... son gente muy preparada en ratios y rollos raros pero para esto es inútil partirse el hígado con tantos números.

Para llegar a ser un buen comerciante hay que aprender a jugar al estilo Cruyff, con templanza, en situaciones extremas usar la inteligencia para desconcertar a los adversarios emocionalmente haciendo lo contrario de lo que marca la lógica y confianza en tu sistema.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yr1VWSntqRg?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yr1VWSntqRg?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2010)

micamor dijo:


> Lo primero, ya me lo veía venir, llevo unos cuantos libros, y al final casi todos dicen lo mismo. Además si todo el mundo, leyese los mismos libros, sería imposible que todos ganen.
> 
> Lo segundo, totalmente de acuerdo, según mis conclusiones aquí (spain) hay poca tradición, por lo tanto los brokers son caros.
> 
> ...




Puntualicemos. No he visto a nadie en el foro que se gane la vida con el trading (aunque hay un caso que se acerca...). Sin embargo si que hay algunos que parece que ganan.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Puntualicemos. No he visto a nadie en el foro que se gane la vida con el trading (aunque hay un caso que se acerca...). Sin embargo si que hay algunos que parece que ganan.



La encuesta del hilo del oro, ya se que no se debe tomar en serio al 100% porque probablemente algunos trolls han votado y algunos con pollas de 40 ctms, pero es interesante observar que 139 foreros se han atrevido a confesar que poseen 7 millones de euros en oro como máximo o 3 millones de euros como mínimo.

Si sumamos la gente del foro que no ha votado y que probablemente tienen algo de oro la cifra de algo más de 2 millones de euros puede ser bastante fiable. 

Probablemente a los foros de economía entra gente con pasta en un porcentaje elevado, habeis visto el ibex es uno de los hilos con más visitas y por algo será.

Estamos en un sistema de capitalismo popular donde se obliga a la clase media a reinvertir los ahorros si no quieran que se les evaporen y de ahi surge todo este interés por los mercados, no se si viven de esto pero es muy probable que una gran parte de foreros sean inversores a distintos niveles.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Bueno habrá que tener un sistema ganador, por muy conservador y disciplinado que se sea, si lo que haces tiene expectativa negativa, acabarás arruinado igualmente, aunque tengas un porcentaje pequeño en juego en cada operación...



Siento decirte amigo, que incluso con un SISTEMA PERDEDOR, con una buena ESTRATEGIA DE GESTION DE DINERO (LOTES) Puedes convertir ese sistema en GANADOR.

Por ejemplo, un simple sistema de Media Móvil (con un 33% de aciertos) puede ganar "siempre" a largo si le aplicas un Martingala.

Hay que juntar sistema + estrategia, por supuesto a mejor sistema mejor saldrá, pero una buena estrategia hará que cualquier sistema gane dinero, por muy malo que sea el sistema.

Lo más importante no es el sistema de entrada o salida, sino la estrategia a usar...

Y es que está muy claro, tienes el 50% de ganar o perder en cualquier sistema que uses (Ya que el mercado puede subir o bajar, no puede hacer otra cosa) lo que debes hacer es controlar tu posición, y jugar con los números una vez estés perdiendo o ganando.

Y si me tirais de la lengua os explico muy tontamente cómo poder ganar hasta un 500% en cada operación respecto al Draw Down máximo permitido, pero ya os digo, es muy tonta la estrategia (No es sistema, es estrategia)

Entendamos primero, a diferenciar las palabras.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Entendamos primero, a diferenciar las palabras.



Pues será que no lo entiendo, porque no le veo ningún sentido a que un sistema perdedor a la larga no te arruine, por mucho que vayas cambiando la cantidad que apuestas. No hay más que pensar en un juego como la ruleta, ya puedes montarte todas las películas que quieras, que a la larga pierdes, tardando más o menos dependiendo del sistema y lo que apuestes, pero acabas igual de mal.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

Es que justamente lo que hay que hacer es controlar el tamaño de tus posiciones.

Dime ahora mismo cualquier "sistema" malo, que te lo convierto en ganador, adelante!

Entiende, que una cosa es el SISTEMA, y otra la estrategia!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Nov 2010)

Bueno, pues ya me he acabado "Leones contra gacelas". Para empezar en esto me parece un buen libro, para entender cómo funcionan las cosas (antes de leerlo no tenía ni idea de qué era un futuro o una opción, por ejemplo). 

Insiste mucho en saber administrar el capital y en ser estrictos respectando el sistema que tengamos. A mí me ha dado a entender que encontrar un sistema que funcione es fácil y que sólo con manejarlo de forma conservadora y disciplinada, se gana dinero. 

No me creo que sea tan fácil encontrar un sistema que funcione. Pero bueno, sigo siendo un pardillo, es este el primer libro que leo de estos temas, así que quizás sí tiene razón...

Ahora voy con "Trading for a Living" de Elder, que los de Schwager no los encontré.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Es que justamente lo que hay que hacer es controlar el tamaño de tus posiciones.
> 
> Dime ahora mismo cualquier "sistema" malo, que te lo convierto en ganador, adelante!
> 
> Entiende, que una cosa es el SISTEMA, y otra la estrategia!



Supongo que el lío estará en los términos entonces. ¿Qué es el sistema y qué es la estrategia?


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

En toda actividad con el paso del tiempo, el estudio y la experiencia se van superando distintas etapas de aprendizaje; veamos un poco las características de las etapas por las que va pasando el trader típico:


El Trader Novato

En sus decisiones de operativa suele guiarse por su intuición e instintos, por consejos rumores y noticias. Puede hacer uso de herramientas de análisis técnico de forma esporádica. No sigue ningún método o sistema rígido en su operativa. El trader novato se encuentra fascinado y excitado por estar en la Bolsa. No existe la disciplina en su operativa y es altamente vulnerable a sus propias emociones. Su lema es "Hacer dinero es fácil, sólo debo ser más listo y rápido que los demás".

El Trader Novato suele tener suerte al principio de su operativa (normalmente entra en la Bolsa por primera vez en un periodo de alzas generalizadas), tras unas cuantas operaciones con beneficios cree que ha nacido para ganar en la bolsa prácticamente sin ningún esfuerzo, pero empiezan a producirse las pérdidas y va descubriendo poco a poco el análisis técnico. 

El gran descubrimiento de las medias moviles lo deja impresionado, luego empieza a descubrir los osciladores como el RSI, el estocástico, el MACD ...

Se da cuenta que tiene mucho por aprender y como no obtiene ganancias de forma consistente con sus modo de operar se ve instigado a pasar a la siguiente etapa.


El Trader Técnico

Utiliza principalmente en su operativa indicadores técnicos, informes y algunas reglas de entrada y salida del mercado. A veces sigue las reglas definidas y a veces no, en función de los beneficios o pérdidas ocasionadas en la operación anterior. Cuando una operación empieza a producir ganancias suele cerrarla rápidamente, "No es fácil ganar dinero, cierro la operación y esta noche duermo tranquilo, más vale pájaro en mano..."

En esta etapa el Trader inicia su andadura por los cursos y seminarios, tiene mucho que aprender! compra libros sobre análisis técnico y no para de buscar "El Indicador Infalible" que le permita obtener los ansiados beneficios que siguen sin llegar a su cuenta.

En esta fase descubre el stop loss, aunque ya había leído sobre ello no lo aplicaba pero la necesidad de limitar las cuantiosas pérdidas que va acumulando obligan, "Tengo que poder cortar las pérdidas sino no me quedará dinero para seguir operando".

También se da cuenta de que el Mercado puede estar en tendencia alcista, lateral o bajista, tiene que poder predecir cuándo el mercado se va a poner en tendencia, así que empieza su andadura en la Teoría de la Onda de Elliot, retrocesos de Fibonacci, técnicas de Gann, etc. Tras varios cursos y seminarios se da cuenta de que es incapaz de predecir el siguiente movimiento del Mercado.

Tras todo ello, empieza a hacer análisis histórico de las cotizaciones, se inicia en el campo de las probabilidades, no puede predecir el comportamiento de la Bolsa, por ello necesita obtener cierta confianza y garantía histórica de que los indicadores que utiliza le van a proporcionar beneficios futuros, de este modo, el trader va siendo cada vez más disciplinado en su operativa, pasando a la siguiente etapa.


El Trader Sistemático

$Utiliza en su operativa un conjunto de reglas objetivas o método de entrada y salida validadas previamente mediante testeo histórico de datos de los movimientos de los valores e indicadores del mercado. Estas reglas son fijas y mientras el Trader no decide cambiar de Sistema sigue las reglas definidas, si éstas le dicen comprar, compra, si éstas le dicen vender, vende.

Las emociones del trader siguen influenciadas por los movimientos de la Bolsa, pero éste confía en el Sistema que ha construido, ya que lo ha probado y verificado con datos históricos una, dos y cien veces, con lo que las emociones ya no determinan las decisiones de la operativa del trader.

En esta etapa el Trader perfecciona poco a poco su estrategia, con factores que no había tenido en cuenta anteriormente. ya no se trata sólo de disponer de un indicador, sino de técnicas de gestión de riesgo, de stops y gestión del cash flow disponible. Entran en juego el máximo drawdown soportable por el sistema, el número de operaciones seguidas que terminan en pérdida...

El Trader Sistemático perfila su Sistema a su personalidad y forma de ser, adecuando el funcionamiento del Sistema a sí mismo y a sus propias circunstancias. Es aquí dónde finalmente se hace la luz de que el Indicador o Sistema perfecto y Universal No existe. Cada cual debe desarrollar su propio sistema personal e intransferible, completamente adaptado para poder obtener ganancias de modo consistente en los Mercados a lo largo del tiempo.

Con el tiempo el Trader Sistemático pasará a la siguiente etapa.


El Trader Estratégico

Opera en múltiples mercados y utiliza diversas estrategias en cada mercado. Ha aprendido que los beneficios en el largo plazo dependen en gran parte de la gestión del dinero y en menor cuantía de los indicadores utilizados. Se da cuenta de que su trabajo se parece cada vez al del gestor de cualquier otro tipo de Negocio o Empresa. Su labor pasa a ser la gestión del Trading.

Su investigación se centra en el aumento o disminución de sus posiciones en función del capital disponible y de lo que le marcan sus distintos sistemas. También intenta determinar en qué mercados debe aumentar o disminuir la exposición en busca de maximizar el beneficio aprovechando las "grandes tendencias" de cada mercado.

Observe la gran diferencia que existe entre la forma de operar del Trader Novato con la del Trader Estratégico, es toda una evolución que requiere de tiempo, estudio e investigación, dedicación, esfuerzo y cómo no, del suficiente dinero para poder ir pasando las distintas etapas sin quedarse por el camino.

Tras toda lectura es conveniente hacer un poco de reflexión, un buen modo es preguntarnos cosas referentes al texto : ¿en qué etapa me identifico como trader? ¿Cuales son los siguientes pasos en mi camino para mejorar como trader? ¿Es posible alcanzar la etapa de Trader Estratégico sin pasar por alguna de las etapas anteriores? ¿ Se puede acortar el tiempo que transcurre entre el Trader Novato y el Trader Estratégico ? y quizás la más importante, ¿ Estoy dispuesto a seguir todo este difícil camino hasta el final?


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Supongo que el lío estará en los términos entonces. ¿Qué es el sistema y qué es la estrategia?



Sistema = a CUANDO vas a comprar o vender (Te basas en indicadores, la luna llena, la recomendación de la vecina, cierres consecutivos, etc...) es lo que enseñan la mayoría de los libros

Estrategia = CUANTO vas a comprar o vender, y qué harás conforme vayas ganando o perdiendo...

Desde luego la estrategia es lo que más tiempo te llevará, te repido que el sistema tiene un 50% de éxito (o sube o baja el mercado) pero en la estrategia puedes determinar cosas como... pierdo 1 para intentar ganar 5.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Siento decirte amigo, que incluso con un SISTEMA PERDEDOR, con una buena ESTRATEGIA DE GESTION DE DINERO (LOTES) Puedes convertir ese sistema en GANADOR.
> 
> Por ejemplo, un simple sistema de Media Móvil (con un 33% de aciertos) puede ganar "siempre" a largo si le aplicas un Martingala.
> 
> ...



Cuenta, somos todo oidos.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

Para Forex o similares:

Compra 1 lote cada 10 pips, con stop 10 pips y Take a los 100 pips desde el inicio. Tiempo de estrategia: 100 pips.

Ahora saca tus números, ideal para mercados con tendencia o ántes de noticias.

Me tengo que ir a una cita, lamento no explicarme demasiado, ¡¡Volveré!!


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

Os dejo esto, para que os entretengais. HABLANDO CON EL MERCADO

Estaban ante el mercado dos hombres, dos cualesquiera de tantos llamados a ser víctimas del mismo. 

¿Qué queréis? - les preguntó el mercado. 

El primero de ellos contestó con voz afectada: 

- Me rebelo ante la crueldad de tus contradicciones; mi espíritu se esfuerza en vano por penetrar en los 
mecanismos de tu funcionamiento y mi alma se ve invadida constantemente por las tinieblas de la duda, l
a incertidumbre y el miedo. 

¿Qué reclamas? - interrumpió impasible el mercado. 

- Quiero el éxito, el triunfo, quiero que me llenes de satisfacción y me devuelvas una imagen más digna, 
triunfadora de mi mismo. Quiero en definitiva que "restaures" la pobre imagen que tengo de mi mismo y me 
"consagres" como un triunfador. Quiero que me muestres el camino para dominarte.

Espera -dijo el mercado con sonrisa burlona- ya has hablado lo bastante y mucho me temo que conozco el resto 
de tu discurso. ¿Porqué no me ganas?, ¡lucha conmigo!, ¡vénceme y yo seré tu esclavo! No sabes con qué 
tranquilidad me someto siempre a los triunfadores. Pero es necesario vencer. ¿Te sientes capaz de hacerlo? 
¿Serás capaz de bajar hasta tus más íntimas contradicciones y trabajar duro para superarlas? ¿Podrás desarrollar 
la estructura mental única que separa a los que consiguieron dominarme del resto? ¿Confías en tu fuerza? 

El primer hombre contestó: Lo has hecho de nuevo, me has arrastrado otra vez a mis más atroces dudas, a mi miedo
y mi inseguridad. Eres un canalla irredomable. Ahora pienso que te gusta hacerme sufrir. Te gusta llevarme al 
lugar en el que siento que no valgo nada y estoy a tu merced. 

El mercado, con propósito de terminar su audiencia con el primero de los hombres le instó: Dime, al dirigirte a mí, ¿exiges o pides una gracia?. 

-Pido una gracia, contestó el hombre. 

-Imploras como un mendigo de solemnidad; pero has de saber, que el mercado no da limosnas. Has de saber que un 
hombre libre no pide nada, se apodera por sí mismo de mis dones. tú no eres más que un esclavo de mi voluntad. 
Solo es libre aquel que sabe renunciar a todos sus deseos para dedicarse enteramente a conseguir el fin perseguido.
¿Has comprendido?. ¡Márchate! 

El hombre había comprendido y se tendió como un perro dócil a los pies del mercado, para recoger humildemente 
las migajas de su festín. 

Las miradas del mercado se centraron entonces en el segundo interlocutor que no había hablado aún. 

¿Qué pides tú?

- No pido nada, ¡exijo! He trabajado durante mucho tiempo en la dirección en la que muchos jamás lo hacen. 

Conozco íntimamente cada uno de mis resortes. He domado mis pasiones, mi miedo, mi codicia, mis dudas. Me he 

disciplinado en cada uno de los gestos de mi vida. He profundizado en mil doctrinas ancestrales cuyos caminos 

me mostraron la senda que va al centro de mi ser. Al lugar en el que nacen todas las emociones. Conozco cada uno 

de mis defectos y sé manejarlos. Levanté cada uno de los velos que cubrían mi autentico rostro y no quedó ni una

sola piedra en el camino que ocultara mis debilidades. Sé quien soy. 

El mercado impresionado solo dijo. ¡Toma lo que es tuyo!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Sistema = a CUANDO vas a comprar o vender (Te basas en indicadores, la luna llena, la recomendación de la vecina, cierres consecutivos, etc...) es lo que enseñan la mayoría de los libros
> 
> Estrategia = CUANTO vas a comprar o vender, y qué harás conforme vayas ganando o perdiendo...
> 
> Desde luego la estrategia es lo que más tiempo te llevará, te repido que el sistema tiene un 50% de éxito (o sube o baja el mercado) pero en la estrategia puedes determinar cosas como... pierdo 1 para intentar ganar 5.



Entiendo, lo que llamas estrategia es la administración del capital. Cuando pasan ciertas cosas, cambias la cantidad a apostar.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Nov 2010)

Efectivamente, es la administración de capital, sea poniendo Stops, trailing stops, añadiendo o quitando contratos...

Simplemente hasta podrías comprar y vender en cualquier mercado (abres un corto y un largo) y determinas qué hacer conforme eso sube o baje... !!y ganarás dinero!!

Respecto a lo que comentaba arriba, como me están dando plantón... detallo a continuación...

Euro a 1.5000, compramos 1 lote a 1.5000, dejamos ordenes a 5010, 5020, 5030... así hasta 5090, todas con take profit a 5100 y stop 10 pips...

Si hay tendencia (Si sube 100 pips sin bajar 10...) sería la mejor ganancia, se ganan 100+90+80+70+60+50+40+30+20+10 pips, en total 550 pips...

Si sube y baja, se pierden 10 x 10 = 100 pips. Por ejemplo si sube 10, baja 10, sube 20 y baja 10, sube 40 y baja 20.... como una sierra...

Si sólamente la de 1.5000 llega al final (a 1.5100) y todas las demás pierden, estamos ganando 100 pips frente a 90 de pérdidas, ganamos 10 pips... Por ejemplo si pasa de 1.5000 a 1.5030 y baja de nuevo a 1.5010 y pasa a 1.5090 bajando a 1.5020 y sube a 1.5100

Este tipo de estrategias son ilimitadas, ya que uno decide que stop-take pone, y por ello hay miles...

y de paso algo de publi... 6100% en menos de un año, Señales de Trading - Foro ForexGala Señales de trading gratis en tiempo real mias para vosotros.


----------



## inver (10 Nov 2010)

En yahoo grupos, hay uno muy activo dedicado al forex, se llama TRADERFOREX, la gente es muy maja y dispuesta a ayudar.

Dándose de alta en el grupo puedes acceder a su biblioteca y bajarte muchos libros sobre trading en español e ingles clasificados por tematica, vídeos, cursos de trading pirateados, cientos de Experts Advisors, Experts comerciales pirateados, etc etc...

Hay un "libro" escrito por un forero de unas 200 paginas que se llama Compendio de Libros sobre Trading en el cual analiza los 15 libros que considera mas importantes, para ayudar a no perder una cantidad de tiempo muy elevado en lecturas repetidas y que en muchos casos no sirven para nada. 
http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/kM_aTMAc1qulVyo2kmTU87lm3Deuw3y7ktG0XIghm_056D_pTypKZvg6kalPq1abPYvXk0ithY5QTXNIXZR7V1-jaOIr/COMPENDIO%20DE%20LIBROS%20SOBRE%20TRADING.pdf 

En este sitio hay material GRATUITO para aburrir.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

Me estoy leyendo "Trading for a Living". Me parece interesante pero más difícil de seguir para un principiante, el de "Leones contra gacelas" en ese sentido me gustó más, ya que pone ejemplos continuamente.

Me bajé el Pro Real Time para ir viendo cómo va la cosa y poder probar sistemas. ¿Cómo se puede saber si un sistema funciona? Si lo ponemos a probar en un período demasiado largo de tiempo, puede ser que los resultados sean muy diferentes a lo que darían ahora, por haber cambiado la tendencia, las características del mercado o lo que sea. Y si se pone a probar qué hubiera pasado usándolo en un período reciente de tiempo, dará resultados sobre pocas operaciones, por lo que simplemente puede ser que esté en racha.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Efectivamente, es la administración de capital, sea poniendo Stops, trailing stops, añadiendo o quitando contratos...
> 
> Simplemente hasta podrías comprar y vender en cualquier mercado (abres un corto y un largo) y determinas qué hacer conforme eso sube o baje... !!y ganarás dinero!!
> 
> ...




Si, pero si sube entre 5000 y 5090, sin llegar a 5100, y luego baja por debajo de 5000 pierdes una pasta. Por otro lado para poner tantas órdenes hay que sumar comisiones. 

Hay que multiplicar la plusvalia-minusvalia de cada escenario por la probabilidad de que se produzca. 

Si fuese un sistema aleatorio perfecto la esperanza de plusvalia de un tal sistema es negativa SIEMPRE. Por ejemplo no hay ningún sistema de martingala que permita ganar a la ruleta en el Casino. Si hay sistemas que te permiten ganar el 99% de las veces, pero en el 1% de las ocasiones en que pierdes, pierdes todo lo ganado y más.

Idear martingalas que exploten los aspectos no aleatorios del mercado, como las tendencias, es una buena idea. Sin embargo no conozco nada que funcione pues las comisiones no permiten martingalas complejas... Si quieres demostrar que tu sistema "funciona", debes de incluir las comisiones.


----------



## Acredito (11 Nov 2010)

Aquí tenéis el compendio de libros sobre trading para bajar de Megaupload. 

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Nov 2010)

Otro para la colección: Amazon.com: The Evaluation and Optimization of Trading Strategies (Wiley Trading) (9780470128015): Robert Pardo: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## xiurong (13 Nov 2010)

Yo en lugar de un libro os recomiendo una página web, no es fácil de diregir, pero creo que ahí está todo, hay que saber buscar, nadie te dará todo hecho.

http://www.x-trader.net/

Otro consejo Vedast, lo principal en este tema es la gestión del capital es como el "Backroll", de vital importancia no jugar fuera de backroll.


----------



## españa profunda (14 Nov 2010)

buenos dias, por lo que llevo leido hasta aqui, lo que ha dicho tradingmetales aunque parezca algo paranoico hay que hacerlo a diario, me refiero a ver la cotizacion en un grafico durante horas.
aparte de muchas mas cosas, pero sobre todo incidir en la parte psicologica, es vital.
por eso me aparte temporalmente de este mundo, por que no fui capaz de manejar las emoicones y eso a la larga te arruina , sin duda.
siempre cuento la misma anecdota, pero para que veais la importancia de la psicologia y a lo que me refiero.

me dedicaba a especular en el fibex ( futuro del ibex ) , y claro estaba en casa pendiente del grafico y como vivia con mi novia pues era el encargado de hacer la comida y esas cosas.
mi sistema me da una orden para ponerme corto, la ejecuto y la cotizacion empieza a oscilar en mi contra, aguanto, pues no habia llegado al stop loss y en eso entra mi novia y me comenta algo mosqueada algo de la comida si no estaba hecha o se habia pegado, no se, ( recuerdo que eran unas lentejas ), total con la presion ( que no deberia haber tenido ) de la posicion en contra que todavia se mantenia y el tema de la comida, cierro la operacion sin llegar al stop loss en un impulso de rabia cuando la operacion minutos mas tarde si no hubiera pasado el tema este de la comida la hubiera cerrado con ganancias.

parece una tonteria pero el tema psicologico repito, es vital, por eso abandone por un tiempo los mercados, por que como dice sun tzu, quien se retira vivo de una batalla puede combatir en otra, y yo me retire por que no era capaz de controlar mis emociones hasta tal punto al final que me quedaba bloqueado y no ejecutaba las ordenes por invadirme el miedo a perder. bueno, ya os seguire contando.saludos y suerte.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Nov 2010)

Otro más: "Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas". de Stan Weinstein.


----------



## sapito (16 Nov 2010)

Amazon.com: Biologically Inspired Algorithms for Financial Modelling (Natural Computing Series) (9783540262527): Anthony Brabazon, Michael O'Neill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

Yo estoy leyendo este y me parece muy interesante.
¿Os parece interensante este enfoque o más bien cancamusa?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Otro más: "Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas". de Stan Weinstein.



Hoy he ido a ver si lo tenían en la Casa del Libro y al ver que valía 78 euros se me han ido todas las ganas de comprarlo. No me extraña que la gente se lo lea en pdf....


----------



## carloszorro (16 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Hoy he ido a ver si lo tenían en la Casa del Libro y al ver que valía 78 euros se me han ido todas las ganas de comprarlo. No me extraña que la gente se lo lea en pdf....



Ese libro lo he leido en pdf


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ese libro lo he leido en pdf



en pdf tiene el mismo titulo o está en ingles
:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en pdf tiene el mismo titulo o está en ingles
> :



Yo lo tengo descargado en castellano, aunque está borroso (por eso quería comprarlo en parte).


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Yo lo tengo descargado en castellano, aunque está borroso (por eso quería comprarlo en parte).



aqui lo tienes también, (podria leerse mejor) :

también tienes otros (me funciona rapidshare )

Monografias.com - El Centro de Recursos Educativos más amplio de la Red.

espero que te sirva o


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> aqui lo tienes también, (podria leerse mejor) :
> 
> también tienes otros (me funciona rapidshare )
> 
> ...



Por lo visto no funciona el enlace que sale en ese hilo :S Ya me apañaré con el pdf que tengo.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Por lo visto no funciona el enlace que sale en ese hilo :S Ya me apañaré con el pdf que tengo.



si que funciona vete a :
Secretos

PD:mira la entrada 4662255 26-jan #3(bode azul a derecha)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Nov 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si que funciona vete a :
> Secretos
> 
> PD:mira la entrada 4662255 26-jan #3(bode azul a derecha)



Era el mismo que tenía ya :´(


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Era el mismo que tenía ya :´(



:´´´

no sabes como lo siento:´´´´´´(

my friend?:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Nov 2010)

vmmp29 dijo:


> :´´´
> 
> no sabes como lo siento:´´´´´´(
> 
> my friend?:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:





Al final me lo voy a leer en inglés y ya está.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (21 Nov 2010)

Ya me he leído el Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets, y me ha gustado bastante, hay montones de ejemplos durante todo el libro, además de tests al final de los capítulos, de manera que es fácil que asimiles las cosas que explica.


----------



## panic (24 Dic 2010)

subo este hilo que interesa bastante a novatos como yo.

Solo me he leido el libro de beat de market y bueno, busco libros más directos y más técnicos pero que empiecen desde los conceptos básicos hasta más complejos con ejemplos reales de aplicación. Se que esto es estudiar y estudiar pero quiero ir más al grano, que no me esten mareando la perdiz como en el libro de Beat the market que me he leido, que aún siendo ameno no me ha dicho apenas nada. Busco algo para ir familiarizandome con todos los terminos.

Un saludo y a ver si la gente va a portando libros y enlaces para descarga. Tengo 6 meses por delante en cama por culpa de una cirugia y me gustaría aprovecharlos para empaparme en estos temas de inversión en forex, bolsa, futuros etc etc


----------



## Vedast_borrado (24 Dic 2010)

Añado otro que me ha gustado bastante, "Aleta de Tiburón". Aconsejo leerlo después de "Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas", ya que se basa en este. Ahora empezaré "La bolsa evidente". Los dos son de Javier Alfayate: Libros | Acciones de Bolsa


----------



## Vedast_borrado (24 Dic 2010)

panic dijo:


> subo este hilo que interesa bastante a novatos como yo.
> 
> Solo me he leido el libro de beat de market y bueno, busco libros más directos y más técnicos pero que empiecen desde los conceptos básicos hasta más complejos con ejemplos reales de aplicación. Se que esto es estudiar y estudiar pero quiero ir más al grano, que no me esten mareando la perdiz como en el libro de Beat the market que me he leido, que aún siendo ameno no me ha dicho apenas nada. Busco algo para ir familiarizandome con todos los terminos.
> 
> Un saludo y a ver si la gente va a portando libros y enlaces para descarga. Tengo 6 meses por delante en cama por culpa de una cirugia y me gustaría aprovecharlos para empaparme en estos temas de inversión en forex, bolsa, futuros etc etc



No sé muy bien a lo que te refieres, no he leído el libro que dices.


----------



## City Boy (24 Dic 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P1-NSWnOUXc?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P1-NSWnOUXc?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Vedast_borrado (28 Mar 2011)

¿Conocéis "Mind over Markets"? Es sobre Market Profile, lo añado a la lista.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (14 Abr 2011)

A ver qué os parece esto. 

Mis 5 libros favoritos de bolsa (por ahora)

Los 5 peores libros de bolsa que me eché a la cara

Entre los peores libros según él salen la que algunos habéis llamado "la biblia del análisis técnico", además de "Trading for a Living".


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> A ver qué os parece esto.
> 
> Mis 5 libros favoritos de bolsa (por ahora)
> 
> ...



Bueno, como el dice, es su opinión y tiene derecho a expresarla. 
Me parece un poco amarillista. Creo que debería habérselo currado un pelín más en los argumentos, porque hace crítica negativa de libros que son de culto (él mismo reconoce que habrá gente que se sienta dolida). Aún no he leído si dice más cosas en los comentarios.

A mí me gustó "trading for a living", claro que como él dice fue de los primeros que me leí. Espero que no pretenda hacer que cambie de opinión con estos argumentos:


> El título apesta. Pero hay que reconocer que cuando se lee no parece tan malo. Claro que uno lo lee cuando empieza en esto. Un batiburrillo de psicología de desván de psiquiatra de Hell´s Kitchen, mezclado con lo que ya habíamos visto en el libro de AT de Murphy. Muy regular. Demasiado sobrevalorado.



Y del de Murphy dice:


> En verdad es el típico libro que todo el mundo se va a leer. Y es necesario que así sea. Dicho esto, no evita que sea un libro malo por definición. En él, se junta todo el batiburrillo de supuesto conocimiento financiero técnico. Soportes, resistencias, teoria de Dow, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla. Ninguna evidencia de que funcione lo que se dice. Sus defensores (y no pretendo meterme con los que lo sean, pero soy libre de dar mi opinión) dirán que "el trading es un arte". Un libro de obligada lectura pero de 0 utilidad. No ponga su fé en el análisis técnico clásico. Conclusión: leer una vez y revenderlo tan rápido como se pueda. También intentar no coger los malos hábitos que puede inculcarnos.



No me he leído ninguno de sus top5 books, así que los pondré en mi lista a ver si así veo esto de otra forma.


PD.- 5 estrellas votadas


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (14 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Conocéis "Mind over Markets"? Es sobre Market Profile, lo añado a la lista.



¿No sigues con tus cartas? ¿Las dejas por el trading?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (14 Abr 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> ¿No sigues con tus cartas? ¿Las dejas por el trading?



Hay que diversificar...


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Abr 2011)

Aquí siguen con el top5 personal:

¿Cuáles son tus 5 libros favoritos de inversiones?



> 1. El inversor inteligente, de B. Graham-
> 
> 2. The liar´s poker, de Michael Lewis.
> 
> ...




EDITO: Por aquí también recomiendan buenos libros:

Para leer



> ONE UP ON WALL STREET (1989) y BEATING THE STREET (1993), de Peter Lynch y John Rothchild.



y no tan buenos:


> JOHN NEFF ON INVESTING (1999), de John Neff



EDITO 2:
Libros para invertir

Además:
investorsconundrum.com – El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias – Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy » Mis libros recomendados de Bolsa, mercados financieros y economía


> Tomorrow’s Gold: Asia’s age of discovery de Marc Faber.
> 
> Estrategia bursátil, la mejor guía para inversores y especuladores, de André Kostolany.
> 
> The Great Crash 1929 by John Kenneth Galbraith



A lo mejor no son todos de trading, pero seguro que están relacionados. 
Yo tengo un default bibliográfico, apunto más libros a mi lista de los que soy capaz de leer. Bah! mientras sigas con inyecciones editoriales no pasa ná


----------



## manelic77 (23 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¡Qué rápido!
> 
> Sobre conseguirlos en pdf, la mayoría se encuentran rápidamente de descarga directa.



Pues dime cómo, porque el dios google no detecta esas decargas directas.
Si quieres, por si temes algo, hazme un MP.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

manelic77 dijo:


> Pues dime cómo, porque el dios google no detecta esas decargas directas.
> Si quieres, por si temes algo, hazme un MP.



Pues por Google fui buscando yo, aunque algunos era difícil, o eran una chapuza de scan. En el mensaje original he ido poniendo en "Spoiler" las direcciones de algunos.


----------



## millhause (24 Abr 2011)

Hola,para mí que a lo tonto,ya llevo 2 años empapandome del tema y 1 año y medio invirtiendo con dinero real,no puedo mas que recomendar a Elder.

En mi caso,Elder ha funcionado en el medio plazo se puede decir que con resultados espectaculares,y hace unos meses estoy probando su sistema en el corto plazo,tambien con buen resultado.

El sistema de Elder es robusto y funciona si se pone en práctica disciplinadamente.

Los libros que he leido hasta ahora son "vivir del trading",de Elder,"Velas y otras tecnicas del extremo oriente" de Esteve Nison.

Tambien he leido "Trading Room" de un tal Alejandro De Luis,pero este libro es muy malo y no enseña nada.

Por cierto,yo solo me gasto pasta en libros una vez los he leido,y es que para eso hay Bibliotecas públicas.

Los pido a la biblioteca,los leo y si creo que es un libro para tenerlo para posibles consultas entonces me lo compro.

Ahora tengo pedido "Leones contra gacelas" de Carpatos.

Aunque de momento mis resultados son buenos,pienso leerme todo lo que pueda para intentar convertirme en un experto y ser mejor,por otro lado objetivo de todo trader que se precie.

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo con el forero Tradingmentales,(creo que se llama así) y sí yo tambien he pasado por muchas de esas fases,con lo que me siento plenamente identificado.

Un saludo y buenos trades a todos!


----------



## japiluser (6 May 2011)

Lo recommendo alguien, por si no esta para descargar en otros lugares!

Trading Stock Market Wizards - Jack Schwager.pdf - 4shared.com - partage de documents - télécharger


----------



## maolito (6 May 2011)

¿Cuanto sería lo mínimo de capital para empezar a jugar en bolsa para alguien que esta empezando y tiene todo por aprender?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 May 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Lo recommendo alguien, por si no esta para descargar en otros lugares!
> 
> Trading Stock Market Wizards - Jack Schwager.pdf - 4shared.com - partage de documents - télécharger



Gracias, añadido a la lista.




maolito dijo:


> ¿Cuanto sería lo mínimo de capital para empezar a jugar en bolsa para alguien que esta empezando y tiene todo por aprender?




0, haciendo "paper trading".


----------



## millhause (14 May 2011)

maolito dijo:


> ¿Cuanto sería lo mínimo de capital para empezar a jugar en bolsa para alguien que esta empezando y tiene todo por aprender?



Empezar puedes empezar con el capitral que quieras,pero piensa siempre en el impacto de las comisiones es muy importante...

Si inviertes 500 euros,necesitas un 5% solo para tu brocker,si inviertes 3000 euros solo un 0,83% aprox. (siempre depende de las comisiones que te aplique tu brocker).

Es decir mientras con 3000 euros a partir que las acciones suben un 1% ya empiezas a ganar con 500 euros necesitas un 6% para empezar a hacerlo.¿hay diferencia,no te parece?

Lo mejor es un capital X y fraccionarlo en 2 o más partes siempre mirando que las operaciones resulten provechosas para tí,por que tu brocker ya se encarga de su parte.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 May 2011)

Ningun libro os va a dar la formula para ganar dinero en bolsa, eso tenerlo claro. Cada valor tiene sus tempos, sus pautas, sus patrones de conducta, su adulteramiento ... lleva mucho tiempo centrarse en uno, realizar el approach y cogerle el pulso, requiere de analisis tecnico y fundamental, no hay que ser taliban de ninguna de las dos cosas. Con eso y todo, solo te haras una idea de unos parametros; ojo que pulsometro no predice arritmias, o puede quedarse, con el paso del tiempo, obsoleto. Al final, pasa que muchos traders en la mitad de sus operaciones ganan dinero creyendo que a sido porque su metodo funciona, y no saben que su acierto ha sido por puro azar.


----------



## millhause (16 May 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ningun libro os va a dar la formula para ganar dinero en bolsa, eso tenerlo claro. Cada valor tiene sus tempos, sus pautas, sus patrones de conducta, su adulteramiento ... lleva mucho tiempo centrarse en uno, realizar el approach y cogerle el pulso, requiere de analisis tecnico y fundamental, no hay que ser taliban de ninguna de las dos cosas. Con eso y todo, solo te haras una idea de unos parametros; ojo que pulsometro no predice arritmias, o puede quedarse, con el paso del tiempo, obsoleto. Al final, pasa que muchos traders en la mitad de sus operaciones ganan dinero creyendo que a sido porque su metodo funciona, y no saben que su acierto ha sido por puro azar.



Estoy completamente deacuerdo contigo,pero supongo que se necesita una base para empezar y leer libros sérios de trading ayuda y mucho.
Aprender a utilizar las herramientas de analisis técnico solo puede hacerse a base de leer y leer,pero luego hay que ir probando los parámentros de las herramientas y hacerte tu propio sistema.

Azar....Puede que sí,pero lo cierto es que hay gente que gana mucho dinero y ha hecho de la bolsa su modus vivendi.¿Entonces,por que no intentarlo?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (18 May 2011)

millhause dijo:


> Estoy completamente deacuerdo contigo,pero supongo que se necesita una base para empezar y leer libros sérios de trading ayuda y mucho.
> Aprender a utilizar las herramientas de analisis técnico solo puede hacerse a base de leer y leer,pero luego hay que ir probando los parámentros de las herramientas y hacerte tu propio sistema.
> 
> Azar....Puede que sí,pero lo cierto es que hay gente que gana mucho dinero y ha hecho de la bolsa su modus vivendi.¿Entonces,por que no intentarlo?



Claro que hay que intentarlo. Los libros te van ayudar a conocer terminos, estrategias basicas y todo eso. Pero es lo que he dicho antes, una cosa es la teoria y otra la practica. La mejor manera de aprender es tradeando. Otro pero que le pongo, es que en este escenario actual, quizas no sean tan de ayuda como en años anteriores, pero bueno.

Mucho papel es lo que hay !!!, Saez DC dixit


----------



## millhause (19 May 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Claro que hay que intentarlo. Los libros te van ayudar a conocer terminos, estrategias basicas y todo eso. Pero es lo que he dicho antes, una cosa es la teoria y otra la practica. La mejor manera de aprender es tradeando. Otro pero que le pongo, es que en este escenario actual, quizas no sean tan de ayuda como en años anteriores, pero bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuanta razón tienes en eso...Todos o casi todo lo que he leido sobre trading siempre tiene un apartado dedicado al "sentimiento del mercado" y actualmente todo son sistemas automáticos que anulan los sentimientos por completo.Como bien dices,acertar cada vez es más dificil.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 May 2011)

Es que mire, el buen trader se guia por intuicion, y ya esta. No vale de nada graficas, fundamentales ni historias. Es el momento y las circustancias, y el acierto. Por eso digo que los libros ayudan en tacticas basicas, pero no hay dos sesiones iguales.


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Es que mire, el buen trader se guia por intuicion, y ya esta. No vale de nada graficas, fundamentales ni historias. Es el momento y las circustancias, y el acierto. Por eso digo que los libros ayudan en tacticas basicas, pero no hay dos sesiones iguales.



Un trader profesional hace decenas de estudios técnicos antes de tomar una decisión, los que han leido algún libro de Jesse Livermore saben a lo que me refiero, era un especialista encontrando los puntos de giro (o pivotes) de los precios.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un trader profesional hace decenas de estudios técnicos antes de tomar una decisión, los que han leido algún libro de Jesse Livermore saben a lo que me refiero, era un especialista encontrando los puntos de giro (o pivotes) de los precios.



Habria que ver al bueno de Jeese manejandose en los mercados de hoy en dia. Tambien claro, que yo estoy hablando de operar en cortos en todo momento, en este escenario bajista globlal


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 May 2011)

Bueno, os dejo este libro por la sencilla razon de que no esta en la lista y es un libro de trading. Es decir, no me lo he leido pero el titulo a mas de uno ya le gustara.

*Nuevas fronteras en el comercio de Fibonacci *- Michael Jardine


----------



## Vedast_borrado (25 May 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Bueno, os dejo este libro por la sencilla razon de que no esta en la lista y es un libro de trading. Es decir, no me lo he leido pero el titulo a mas de uno ya le gustara.
> 
> *Nuevas fronteras en el comercio de Fibonacci *- Michael Jardine



Añadido, y un enlace con 844 libros que descargar, que puso Mate Amargo en el hilo.


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Habria que ver al bueno de Jeese manejandose en los mercados de hoy en dia. Tambien claro, que yo estoy hablando de operar en cortos en todo momento, en este escenario bajista globlal



A Livermore le pones los sistemas informáticos de hoy en día y bueno... 

Sería como pasar de manejar pizarras a supercomputadoras.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> A Livermore le pones los sistemas informáticos de hoy en día y bueno...
> 
> Sería como pasar de manejar pizarras a supercomputadoras.



jajaja, bueno, visto asi ...


----------



## lordflies (3 Jun 2011)

Buenas a todos, 

Necesito que me recomendeis algun libro para principiantes sobre analisis fundamental y que sea en ingles si es posible. Por otros foros me han dicho el "Fundamental analysis for dummies" y el "Mastering fundamental analysis".

Alguien los ha leido? Alguien recomienda algun otro?

Gracias!


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Jun 2011)

lordflies dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Necesito que me recomendeis algun libro para principiantes sobre analisis fundamental y que sea en ingles si es posible. Por otros foros me han dicho el "Fundamental analysis for dummies" y el "Mastering fundamental analysis".
> 
> ...



Yo diría que "El Inversor Inteligente" de Benjamin Graham
Biblioteca | Errores Puntuales

De todas formas, te recomiendo que esperes opiniones con más solera que la mía, que todavía soy un pomperito en esto.


----------



## sandokan (6 Jun 2011)

habéis oído hablar del libro de Josef Ajram "ganar en bolsa es posible" ?

Lo pone todo como muy sencillo para empezar ganando 50 euros al día y a partir de ahí para arriba


----------



## juancho (8 Jun 2011)

Os recomiendo--Un paseo aleatorio por Wall Street.
Os animara el saber que el pequeño inversor puede invertir con el mismo acierto o mas que las grandes compañias de inversion.
O que el analisis tecnico y el fundamental son una patraña.
Os explicara como se crean las burbujas.
No os dira como ganar millones pero si que os aclarara muchos conceptos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2011)

juancho dijo:


> Os recomiendo--Un paseo aleatorio por Wall Street.
> Os animara el saber que el pequeño inversor puede invertir con el mismo acierto o mas que las grandes compañias de inversion.
> O que el analisis tecnico y el fundamental son una patraña.
> Os explicara como se crean las burbujas.
> No os dira como ganar millones pero si que os aclarara muchos conceptos.



Añadido a la lista.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ago 2011)

De un link de Carloszorro me entero de *este blog*. Dándome una vuelta por él, llego a su sección de libros sobre trading. Me ha parecido buena idea postearla aquí. Muchos ya se han comentado.


> Trading Books
> I have bought and read dozens of trading and investment books through out the years. Some are very good and some are nothing but pure garbage. So I have decided to give you my opinion about the ones I think are a must have, and should be read and re-read.
> 
> Its a long list and I will rank them from 1 (pure garbage) to 10 (a book to read and re-read):
> ...


----------



## drazen23 (6 Ago 2011)

Yo recomiendo ondas de elliot. Si son subjetivas, a veces, solo descubres la pauta cuando esta termina, etc. 

Pero dan una perspectiva diferente del mercado, es como tener un mapa del tesoro. Eso si, mas para largo plazo y mercados grandes, que para futuros y chicharros.

Cuidado con los siemprealcistas, como Carpatos o Hodar, curiosamente este último, no ha publicado ninguna columna en esta semana negra...


----------



## sandokan (8 Ago 2011)

que opináis del libro de Curtis M. Faith "La estrategia de las tortugas", que se basa en un hecho histórico?.


----------



## Jantias (11 Ago 2011)

¿Qué libro recomendaríais como introducción básica a las finanzas en general? ¿Y al trading en particular? Para esto último, tras leer el hilo y las reseñas de amazon, estoy pensando en los de Elder. ¿Son recomendables para un absoluto novato que se pierde con términos como "ETF", "call" o "futuro"? ¿O debería empezar por algo más suave?

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Nandises (25 Ago 2011)

(bueno allá voy)

Hola a todos. En este momento debuto en burbuja.info con mi primer post (de hecho no sé si esto va a salir).
Me decido a entrar en este hilo porque es en el que más cómodo me siento,tanto por el tema como por los participantes a algunos de los cuales ya admiro.

De bolsa no sé mucho, pero de libros de bolsa un montón.
Durante mucho tiempo he sido "elliottero" pero finalmente no me termina de convencer. Sirve muy bien para explicar lo que ha pasado (100% efectividad), pero para predecir movimientos no es tan bueno (¿50%?) ...o quiza soy yo el que falla.

El libro que más me gusta y que mejor explica el tema partiendo de cero para mí es "Teoria y practica moderna de las Ondas de Elliott" de Oscar Cagigas (Onda4 - Anlisis por Onda de Elliott). Ahora te va a soplar 50€ o así. 

Tambien conviene buscar vídeos de Jose Luis Cava para ver como aplica ondas de elliott (tambien tiene un libro sobre Elliott: "Sistemas de especulación en bolsa", pero me parece tremendamente confuso). Su otro libro "El arte de especular" me parece muy bueno y digno de entrar en la lista.

Ale, se acabó, que creo que queda feo eso de escribir cosas largas.
Saludos y nos leemos.


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (20 Sep 2011)

Pillo sitio y me suscribo al hilo....


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Sep 2011)

Veo que aquí todo el mundo se guia mayormente por el análisis de velas e indicadores varios.


Para aquellos que se inician en este mundillo y quieren tener una idea general de como funciona todo esto, recomendaría cualquiera de los libros de André Kostolany o algunos de los libros de George Soros.

Para los que quieran invertir a corto plazo ( donde el análisis fundamental clásico no sirve casi para nada ), recomendaria simplemente familiarizarse con los siguentes conceptos:

1)Reversión a la media
2)Cointegración de series
3)Criterio de Kelly

Estas cosas las pueden encontrar desarrolladas y explicadas en el siguiente libro, aunque aviso que hace falta un nivel de conocimientos matemáticos alto para entenderlo.

Amazon.com: Quantitative Trading: How to Build Your Own Algorithmic Trading Business (Wiley Trading) (9780470284889): Ernie Chan: Books

El libro hace bastante énfasis en la automatización, pero los conceptos matemáticos que toca son fundamentales.

Una aproximación más asequible pero también más difusa a estos temas está explicada en un libro de Dirk du Toit " Bird watching in Lion country" o algo así creo que era.


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Feb 2012)

No dejemos que un maravilloso hilo caiga en el olvido.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Feb 2012)

Otro para la lista, que me he comprado hace poco: The Bogleheads’ Guide to Investing. 52 libros para 52 semanas (9) The Bogleheads, guide to investing


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Feb 2012)

Vedast, ¿me podrias recomendar algun operador serio? Solo conozco plus500.


----------



## japiluser (15 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Vedast, ¿me podrias recomendar algun operador serio? Solo conozco plus500.



Ya te comente que Dif Broker. Están en Madrid y los problemas los puedes solucionar en castellano.
un saludo


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Vedast, ¿me podrias recomendar algun operador serio? Solo conozco plus500.



Yo uso Interactive Brokers. Pero bueno, depende de qué es lo que pienses hacer y con qué cantidades. En este broker en concreto al crear una cuenta tiene que ser de al menos 10 000$ si no recuerdo mal, y es un proceso más o menos lento.


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Feb 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Ya te comente que Dif Broker. Están en Madrid y los problemas los puedes solucionar en castellano.
> un saludo





Vedast dijo:


> Yo uso Interactive Brokers. Pero bueno, depende de qué es lo que pienses hacer y con qué cantidades. En este broker en concreto al crear una cuenta tiene que ser de al menos 10 000$ si no recuerdo mal, y es un proceso más o menos lento.



Gracias a los dos no os habia leido.

Es para hacer el perroflauta, ver como va el tema, nada serio.


----------



## macalu (15 Feb 2012)

para eso mejor una cuenta demo,tienes ig,luego interactive brokers q es el mejor pero lo primero q tienes q tener es un sistema ganador
saludos


----------



## japiluser (15 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Gracias a los dos no os habia leido.
> 
> Es para hacer el perroflauta, ver como va el tema, nada serio.



En DifBrokers tienes una cuenta demo.


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Feb 2012)

Voy a probar con IG que no tiene mala pinta.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Feb 2012)

macalu dijo:


> pero lo primero q tienes q tener es un sistema ganador
> saludos



Y acudir a los mercados con sensatez. Para eso viene muy bien leer a Taleb.


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2012)

Si, el trading no es mas que un casino, no es diferente de las apuestas deportivas.


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Y acudir a los mercados con sensatez. Para eso viene muy bien leer a Taleb.



Da igual lo que leas, al final perderas.


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2012)

Si los que escriben estos libros tienen sistemas tan buenos para ganar dinero, porque pierden el tiempo escribiendo libros?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Mar 2012)

racional dijo:


> Si, el trading no es mas que un casino, no es diferente de las apuestas deportivas.



En el trading juegas contra otras personas, no contra una banca que tiene un margen que no te permite ganar a la larga (como podría ser el caso de la ruleta). No es un juego de suma cero, ya que hay que descontar gastos, pero aún así se puede seguir sacando un margen si los rivales juegan lo bastante peor que tú.



racional dijo:


> Da igual lo que leas, al final perderas.



Pues no me está yendo nada mal, y no creo que sea por casualidad precisamente.



racional dijo:


> Si los que escriben estos libros tienen sistemas tan buenos para ganar dinero, porque pierden el tiempo escribiendo libros?



Hay muchísimo cuentista en este mundillo, en eso tienes razón, hay mucho "trader de salón", que se dedica a vender cursos y libros en lugar de a operar. Pero aún así puedes encontrar información útil, que te sirva para poder llegar a crear estrategias ganadoras.


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2012)

No encuentro "Come into my trading room", de Alexander Elder en castellano y a coste 0. ¿Alguien me puede orientar?


----------



## carl (18 May 2012)

inviertiendo conmigo mismo


----------



## Red Valsen (18 May 2012)

¿Qué opináis por aquí de Cárpatos? ¿Vendedor de crecepelo, trader de salón o de verdad es un tío cool?


----------



## macalu (18 May 2012)

vendedor de crecepelo,como fuente de noticias un 10


----------



## NOTU (18 May 2012)

Me estoy iniciando en esto del trading, me podriais recomendar el mejor libro sobre esto?


----------



## dalamar66 (14 Mar 2013)

Yo creo que se pueden escribir libros de bolsa buenos sin que sean un fraude, todo depende del caso:

1 - Libro de como hacerse rico rapido: Efectivamente si el escritor es tan bueno, porque no es millonario? Pero bueno, tambien tienes a George Soros escribiendo libros sin parar y tiene 8 billones en la cuenta... no?

2 - Libro de como invertir a largo plazo, de como batir a los indices etc... Pues si realmente lo que aprendes es a sacar un % mayor sobre lo que da la bolsa, eso es interesante y el que escribe no tiene porque tener mucho dinero y un 10-15% o incluso 20% de rentabilidad anual, no le van a solucionar la vida, a no ser que tenga un buen capital inicial, vender un libro le puede ayudar con ese capital inicial.

3 - Libro sobre como analizar balances de empresas de forma efectiva, es una forma de encontrar buenas empresas, no quiere decir que te vayas a hacer rico, pero es mejor que no elegir las buenas, no? Ahi tienes los libros de Graham etc... saco muy buenas rentabilidades durante su vida.

Yo diria que el tema principal es, libro de dar el pelotazo? hummm no se si me lo creeria mucho... libro de mejorar el comprar y esperar (buy&hold) es posible... Pero claro, todo el mundo quiere ganar dinero con libros y te intentan vender lo que sea, hay que tener criterio al elegir.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (14 Mar 2013)

No Registrado dijo:


> Creo este hilo para poder ir hablando sobre libros de trading y otros temas relacionados.
> 
> De momento yo estoy empezando, así que aún no recomiendo, pero pongo a continuación todos los que me han recomendado a mí, a ver qué os parecen:
> 
> ...






:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 


Te vas a hacer millonario con estos libros, sí señor! ::


















































NO, son basura. Por favor no mezcles a Taleb y Graham con ese monton de mierda, gracias.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (14 Mar 2013)

maolito dijo:


> ¿Cuanto sería lo mínimo de capital para empezar a jugar en bolsa para alguien que esta empezando y tiene todo por aprender?



Con el 95% de tu sueldo bastará. Ves ingresándomelo a una cuenta que te mando por MP y si eso yo ya te voy contando.


----------



## nicklessss (19 Ago 2014)

Bueno, intentaré ayudar con mi granito de arena.

La buena noticia es que, después de leer montones de libros, artículos, webs, foros, etc, puedo nombrar dos libros, que en mi caso personal, supusieron un antes y un después, lo cual no implica que no haya otros muchos libros y fuentes cuya lectura considere más que necesaria y recomendable. Son estos dos:













La mala noticia, es que me temo que sólo con leer esos libros no conseguirás ningún atajo en tu carrera de trader. Después de muchísima enegía, horas y dinero invertidos en el trading, tengo la impresión de que es inevitable que cada uno tenga que pasar, quiera o no quiera, por los diferentes "niveles". Y en realidad, más que niveles, son vueltas y más vueltas, alrededor de un mismo centro. Unas veces con la deprimente sensación de estar de nuevo en el punto inicial. Otras, con la consciencia de haber pasado un punto clave (lo que llaman por ahí un "aha moment") y saber que estás algo más cerca, pero sin haber llegado aún al final. Y así una y otra vez, hasta que un día por fin, capitulas y llegas a la conclusión de que por muy cerca que estés del centro, nunca podrás cogerlo con tus manos (por algo lo llaman holy grail), pero por otra parte, eso no significa que no puedas ganarte la vida con ello.







A modo de metáfora de todo el proceso se me ocurre como ejemplo el de una mina un tanto particular, en la que no puedes tocar el fondo, porque por alguna razón si fueses capaz de tocarlo no habría mina. Sin embargo es una mina en la que a partir de cierta distancia del centro, ya puedes con diferentes herramientas coger "las pepitas". Con unas buenas herramientas (buena capitalización y diversificación de mercados y estrategias) se cogen pepitas de un buen tamaño. Mientras que con unas simples pinzas (capitalización pequeña y poca o nula diversificación) se cogen sólo migajas, las cuales casi seguro no sirvan ni para pagar el coste de haber llegado hasta ahí abajo. Porque cuesta mucho llegar ahí abajo, te lo aseguro.

Por otra parte cada trader es único y diferente. Unos traders siguen una linea determinada. Otros eligen caminos distintos, más o menos empinados y a velocidades o ritmos totalmente diferentes. Pero en cualquier caso, lo que sí tengo claro es que no hay atajos. Si empiezas en esto, te tienes que comer el proceso entero, como en un videojuego de los de toda la vida, en el que por mucho talento o capacidades que tengas, tienes que pasar desde *tu particular* nivel 1, luego *tu particular* nivel 2, luego el 3, etc. etc., hasta estar en disposición de pasar *tu particular* nivel final, que aunque parezca mentira llega cuando ya estás, por enésima vez, a punto de desfallecer.

En definitiva y perdón por el ladrillo, por lo menos para mí, en el trading como en otras muchas areas del aprendizaje humano, el camino es tan o más importante que la meta. Y esto no es filosofía de copy paste. Es mi experiencia real.


----------



## patsy (20 Ago 2014)

sandokan dijo:


> habéis oído hablar del libro de Josef Ajram "ganar en bolsa es posible" ?
> 
> Lo pone todo como muy sencillo para empezar ganando 50 euros al día y a partir de ahí para arriba



al ajram no tocarlo ni con un palo.

edito: joder no habia visto el reflote...


----------

